# Yi



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

Seems like he has been added to the Allstar ballot. Is that the case? If so, China better get their Internet running and vote for the guy. 
I do want to see him start beating out two of KG, James, and Carter just for fun.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Hehe. You know with all those votes that he'd get in! NBA all-star voting can be such a joke.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

PD said:


> Seems like he has been added to the Allstar ballot. Is that the case? If so, China better get their Internet running and vote for the guy.
> I do want to see him start beating out two of KG, James, and Carter just for fun.


It's right in ballots. The J-S had a brief mention of it the other day. Amazing, isn't it?


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

jnrjr79 said:


> Hehe. You know with all those votes that he'd get in! NBA all-star voting can be such a joke.


Personally, I don't have a problem with it. It is a fan thing. He is not going to make the All-NBA team, which really is what players want. 
Seems like he is lacking a lot of votes. Hope the Chinese community get their act together and start voting. I am not even a Bucks fan nor Yi but really do want to see him upset James, KG, or Carter. Likely, he won't get many minutes but who cares.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

vince carter gets to start every year based on how he used to dunk, whats the difference if Yi takes his place for once


----------



## RpRev (Jul 22, 2007)

Why would he upset VC when the latter is categorized as a G? Besides, even among us Chinese there're fans who'd rather this boy not mess up with their favorite players. Again all-star ballot is a joke.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

RpRev said:


> Why would he upset VC when the latter is categorized as a G? Besides, even among us Chinese there're fans who'd rather this boy not mess up with their favorite players. Again all-star ballot is a joke.


i didn't know the rookies could be in the allstar ballot the first year


----------



## RpRev (Jul 22, 2007)

lingi1206 said:


> i didn't know the rookies could be in the allstar ballot the first year


No I was just talking about the supposition made by PD. Yi is not included in the ballot.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

RpRev said:


> Why would he upset VC when the latter is categorized as a G? Besides, even among us Chinese there're fans who'd rather this boy not mess up with their favorite players. Again all-star ballot is a joke.


he's not, the point is, the most deserving player doesnt always go, so does it really matter if Yi gets enough votes to make the game?


----------

